# Lures and or Bait to use in Tampa Bay



## love2fish (May 19, 2006)

Im coming down to Tampa this w/e to watch Super Bowl, was planing to do a little fishing while in Tampa, wanted to know what to use. We are gonna rent a boat and stay in the bay, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

See this report:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=72947

Any MirrOlure whether it's topwater in the early morning or suspenders or sinkers will do the trick with trout. 

Jerkbaits with jigheads will do the trick as well. 

Right now trout will be your best bet. The redfish are around but skittish and snook, well they're pretty much all dead. Not much reports of them coming being caught, sad to say.


----------



## love2fish (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------

